# syncho des app Ipad vers nouveau mac



## Mac*Gyver (23 Octobre 2011)

Salut,

Je viens d' acquerir un ipad lors d' un voyage et suis en train de tatonner pour le synchoniser avec mon mac.

Je l' ai d'abord utilisé et synchoniser avec un PC portable via Itunes et ai ajouté quelques applications (via le pc ou direct par wifi) mais j'aimerais maintenant synchoniser tout ca depuis mon mac.

Sur l' itunes de mon mac, si je clique sur synchro des App, alors il me dit qu' il va effacer les app de l' ipad. Y a t' il moyen de faire ca differement sasn avoir a tout retelcherger depuis le mac?

merci a vous


----------



## lineakd (23 Octobre 2011)

@Mac*Gyver, sur ton pc portable, tu fais ceci et sur ton mac, tu suis ça.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (23 Octobre 2011)

merci lineakd 

j'avais autorisé le mac mais n' avais pas trouvé l option "transferer les achats".
C' est en cours de synchro


----------

